

ASUS to build iMac-like PCs, rumored to be at $500 - mojuba
http://blog.laptopmag.com/add-another-to-the-eee-family-eee-monitor-revealed

======
swombat
Misleading headline... these PCs aren't Mac clones, even though they use the
fully-integrated-in-the-monitor approach. Apple isn't the only one to do that
though.

~~~
mojuba
I didn't like the other headlines either, saying it's iMac's rival. You are
right though.

And true that this is not unique even in the PC world. What's exciting about
this story is the prospective price and the fact that there's at least one
decent, innovative PC manufacturer not under Microsoft's control.

------
sanj
Right, because we all know how well iMac lookalikes sell.

~~~
notauser
I think that one of the major factors in the iMac selling well is that there
is no cheaper box-only OS X offering* to canabalise it's sales.

*Excluding the mini, which is too far below to really be a direct iMac competitor.

